# Speech Pathologist needed



## aevans (Jun 18, 2017)

Good morning!


I am a Year 2 class teacher with an additional SEN support role, in a British school in Alexandria, Egypt. We are currently looking for a speech therapist, ideally already living in Egypt, to support a pupil with language needs at the school. It would be part-time, for classroom support and some work at home, from September-june

Many thanks!!


----------

